# My first herb garden



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Just got done (and finally around to) planting something this year. So far I've got mammoth dill, cilantro, sweet basil, cumin, thyme, radishes, and one other thing I can't remember. It's mainly just herbs, but the radishes are my own personal project.  I've bought cans and stuff for canning so that's my project for this year. Trying to see if I can make a nice pickling brine to put my radishes in from scratch, rather than reusing the store bought pickle juice.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

awesome! I grew a few herbs last year but didn't have a clue how to cook with them so I gave them away! lol, maybe I can master that this year....we'll see.


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Well best of luck to you! Fortunately my girlfriend is in culinary arts and knows how to use all of them.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Hubie1110 said:


> Just got done (and finally around to) planting something this year. So far I've got mammoth dill, cilantro, sweet basil, cumin, thyme, radishes, and one other thing I can't remember. It's mainly just herbs, but the radishes are my own personal project.  I've bought cans and stuff for canning so that's my project for this year. Trying to see if I can make a nice pickling brine to put my radishes in from scratch, rather than reusing the store bought pickle juice.


Do I understand you correctly that you pickle radishes? That is one that I have not considered. I have pickled Cucumbers(of course), Okra, Squash, Green Beans, Watermelon Rind....the list goes on.

Your herb garden looks pretty close to what I have, I dont have thyme, instead I have summer savory. Right now, I have a counter full cilantro that I am getting ready to dehydrate, hope to get about 2 1/2 to 3 gallons, that will last us about a year.


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Do I understand you correctly that you pickle radishes? That is one that I have not considered. I have pickled Cucumbers(of course), Okra, Squash, Green Beans, Watermelon Rind....the list goes on.
> 
> Your herb garden looks pretty close to what I have, I dont have thyme, instead I have summer savory. Right now, I have a counter full cilantro that I am getting ready to dehydrate, hope to get about 2 1/2 to 3 gallons, that will last us about a year.


Yes you did understand me correctly.  I've pickled radishes the crude and dirty way with pre-used pickle juice (from pickles at the local Wally world) and respected it and let it set and soak. However, that works good to a point but they go bad after about 4 days after they are good and done. I'm going to try and pickle them the proper way. Hopefully they will keep and store better that way. I just have to come up with a recipe now.  every time that I make them, friends and family can't stop eating them. Normally they don't last 4 days, it's more like 4 hours.


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Btw, I forgot to mention, nice herbs! We are going to plant some chives tomorrow.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Hubie1110 said:


> Btw, I forgot to mention, nice herbs! We are going to plant some chives tomorrow.


I've tried to grow chives and leeks, my garden does not like either. Wish it did, am petty fond of both.

Some things grow pretty well here, but I've found that its a waste of time and money to keep trying to grow what my garden does not like, it always wins.


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Davarm said:


> I've tried to grow chives and leeks, my garden does not like either. Wish it did, am petty fond of both.
> 
> Some things grow pretty well here, but I've found that its a waste of time and money to keep trying to grow what my garden does not like, it always wins.


I'm growing my chives inside. Sadly we live in an apartment where we cannot have a small garden, but we will have chives nonetheless. Maybe you could consider doing that instead of putting them in your garden. Depending on where you live too depends on how well chives will grow. Up here in the Dakotas they love to grow in patches. What you might also do is just put an isolated patch not necessarily in your garden, it by it.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hubbie, do you Blanche them first or clean and put in the solution raw? Thru sound wonderfully good as a snack. Let us know if you get a good recipe.

Davarm, we have close to the same weather as you - hot by the end of Marsh. We grow our leaks on the east side of the house they only get sun til about noon. Rest of the day in shade. They grow very slow.


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

mpguy18 said:


> Hubbie, do you Blanche them first or clean and put in the solution raw? Thru sound wonderfully good as a snack. Let us know if you get a good recipe.
> 
> Davarm, we have close to the same weather as you - hot by the end of Marsh. We grow our leaks on the east side of the house they only get sun til about noon. Rest of the day in shade. They grow very slow.


Are you talking the radishes? Then yes, I cut the tops off and the root off and wash them thoroughly. Yes they do go very fast every time that I make them. I just wanted to know if I could actually can them like pickles instead of using the already used juices from store bought pickles.


----------

